# Inside Windows Misting After Clean?



## Munzz (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi :wave:

Today I done the interior of my car and cleaned the inside of the windows with 3M glass cleaner. All looked fine until I went in the car 2 hours later and all the windows had a thin layer of mist on which really peeved me off!

I'll be having another go at them tomorrow, is there a reason why this happens or something I can do to prevent it?

Any help is appreciated! :wall:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

rub a little bit of washing up liquid into the insides of the windows until it's gone clear, use a bit of cotton rather than a microfibre


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

tell me more?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Had you been shampooing the seats or carpets or done any kind of 'wet' cleaning to the inside at all that might not have dried out thoroughly?

Other than that, this can often happen at this time of year if the car's sitting in the sun and the interior air gets warm, then in the late afternoon when the temperature drops quite rapidly, the warm air inside the car will condense on the cold glass, forming a thin layer of moisture.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

I get this all the time.. anyone recommend any focused products to stop this, think RainX do an anti-mist, this any good?? Also I swear I read someones post into 2008 about using vinager on the inside and t stops misting up??


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

There is a tried and tested method, first, get a empty ice cream/marge container, fill with cat litter and leave it opened on the dash when the car is not in use, it will draw the moisture out of the vehicle. Dont forget to put the lid on when you drive away, or it gets messy (best to use new cat litter, old stuff smells a bit...eeew)


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

grayfox said:


> *I get this all the time.. *anyone recommend any focused products to stop this, think RainX do an anti-mist, this any good?? Also I swear I read someones post into 2008 about using vinager on the inside and t stops misting up??


In the Puma? Me too. Must be a common trait?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

So do I in my mondeo, must be a ford thing!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

if it happens ALL the time you have water in the car, might be the air con? could be a leak and you have damp carpets like what happens to all the old vws? 

at the moment, all my windows are fine apart from the rear screen which is really bad, as in need a towel to dry it as its soaked... the joys of winter hey


----------



## Munzz (Aug 16, 2010)

PhillipM said:


> rub a little bit of washing up liquid into the insides of the windows until it's gone clear, use a bit of cotton rather than a microfibre


Thanks I will give this a go!



Viper said:


> Had you been shampooing the seats or carpets or done any kind of 'wet' cleaning to the inside at all that might not have dried out thoroughly?
> 
> Other than that, this can often happen at this time of year if the car's sitting in the sun and the interior air gets warm, then in the late afternoon when the temperature drops quite rapidly, the warm air inside the car will condense on the cold glass, forming a thin layer of moisture.


Nope no wet vaccing at all but it was getting dark and cold by the time I started doing the interior so maybe the change in temperature caused the problem?



Dangerroush said:


> There is a tried and tested method, first, get a empty ice cream/marge container, fill with cat litter and leave it opened on the dash when the car is not in use, it will draw the moisture out of the vehicle. Dont forget to put the lid on when you drive away, or it gets messy (best to use new cat litter, old stuff smells a bit...eeew)


Ill give this a go, would rice do the same sort of job?


Pezza4u said:


> So do I in my mondeo, must be a ford thing!


This is a Focus i'm talking about so more than likely a Ford thing!

Thanks for the replies guys! :driver:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Frosts used to sell a big packet of silica gel that you put under your seat, but i've just looked on their website and can't see it any more.


----------



## fennellm (May 17, 2009)

Most common cause of this is leaving the heater/aircon in recirculation mode,as this blocks the air from the outside entering the car and in doing so increases the temperature/humidity differential to the outside air which leads to the condensation on the inside of the glass when the temperature drops outside.


----------



## Munzz (Aug 16, 2010)

Would I be right in saying dry rice does the same job?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Munzz said:


> Would I be right in saying dry rice does the same job?


I tried that and it didn't work but going to give the cat litter a try. I always turn my blower to off but don't shut the vents (need to try that). I've replaced the pollen filter, sorted a leak I had and all carpets are dry. I think it might be down to knackered door or windscreen seals as well.


----------



## fennellm (May 17, 2009)

You need to leave your vents open so that the outside air can get in and equalise the temperature/humidity faster, (some cars when you switch off the blower, it also closes the vent flap to the outside)


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Frosts used to sell a big packet of silica gel that you put under your seat, but i've just looked on their website and can't see it any more.


This the one?

LINKY


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

That's a useful link, thanks bud. :thumb: Will have to get me one of these for t'van.

Edit - and I just have  result!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

fennellm said:


> You need to leave your vents open so that the outside air can get in and equalise the temperature/humidity faster, (some cars when you switch off the blower, it also closes the vent flap to the outside)


I used to leave them open and it still did it, so was suggested to me to turn them off but that didn't work. I might try leaving them open again and see what happens.



Geetarman said:


> This the one?
> 
> LINKY


Do they really work though and do they remove all moisture or just reduce it?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Geetarman said:


> This the one?
> 
> LINKY


That's the one. I was searching for the obvious words like "silica" "gel" "dehumidifier" lol!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Do they really work though and do they remove all moisture or just reduce it?


I'll let you know......


----------



## Munzz (Aug 16, 2010)

Just went outside for another clean, all the windows looked fine, no smears no nothing! Then 5 mins later taking the car back round the front it smears up again! I think i'm just going to leave the windscreen blower on which seems to be the only solution atm


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Viper said:


> In the Puma? Me too. Must be a common trait?


Yup. I put it down to the seals not being as they were back in the day, there's no damp I know of, air con might have a play in it. That link looks like its worth a shot esp as this time of year the misting up's not going to get any better.


----------



## markdraper (Oct 17, 2007)

I have heard that a tub of table salt on the dash works too, collects the moisture.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

My Mondeo is terrible for this. I keep checking for leaks but can't find any. Subscribed to see if this works and I'll get my self on of those bags to go in the car.


----------



## flander (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a landrover freelander and i get this all the time its a right pain in the ****! but something like the cat litter to draw out the moisture seems like a good idea.. i might give it a go!

Im not enitrely sure why it keeps coming back usually when its cold though and its late at night!

Some great tips guys
Cheers


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok folks I have had the Air Dry bag in the van for at least a couple of weeks now and I can report that, for my problem at least, it hasn't done very much.

I have a misting problem whereby the screen is ok first thing, then when the blowers have been on a while it starts to mist up and gets worse and worse.

I bought the Air Dry to help absorb the moisture that is condensing on the inside of the screen and side windows but it has made next-to no difference.

I think reading the blurb that came with it, it's more of a storage option to prevent mould than an every-day instant moisture soaker. Takes three weeks on a radiator to regenerate, too!!!

Bummer.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

ade33 said:


> Ok folks I have had the Air Dry bag in the van for at least a couple of weeks now and I can report that, for my problem at least, it hasn't done very much.
> 
> I have a misting problem whereby the screen is ok first thing, then when the blowers have been on a while it starts to mist up and gets worse and worse.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

ade33 said:


> I think reading the blurb that came with it, it's more of a storage option to prevent mould than an every-day instant moisture soaker. Takes three weeks on a radiator to regenerate, too!!!
> 
> Bummer.


three weeks to regenerate it?? seems odd as the page I'm looking at states quite clearly "re usable after being dried on a radiator" dunno about your radiators  but mine tend to dry things over night !! mind you I turn them on!!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

ianrobbo1 said:


> three weeks to regenerate it?? seems odd as the page I'm looking at states quite clearly "re usable after being dried on a radiator" dunno about your radiators  but mine tend to dry things over night !! mind you I turn them on!!


:lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Geetarman said:


> This the one?
> 
> LINKY


I use that very one in my Lotus that lives outside all year. I previously used the disposable granules which worked really well, but were expensive as they can't be reused. With this one I just chuck it on a radiator for a day every 6 weeks or so and its ready to use again.:thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

ianrobbo1 said:


> three weeks to regenerate it?? seems odd as the page I'm looking at states quite clearly "re usable after being dried on a radiator" dunno about your radiators  but mine tend to dry things over night !! mind you I turn them on!!


Hee-hee, yes we have ours on occasionally too. :lol: Blurb that came with it said up to 3 weeks, I have no experience of this as I haven't done it yet.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

At the bike shows they sell visor 'Anti-Fog' stuff, its a couple of lads selling what looks like pink sticks of wax.
I bought about 4 of them a few years back and it works a treat on visors for keeping rain and fog/steam off!
I will have to route it out and try it on the car, they showed it working on a mirror, visor and some glasses so will work on a car.

Found some more info, it had a label stating


> Gibs Formula 3818466 Anti Glare !!!
> Hawaii Business Show Enterprises
> PO Box 383985
> Waikoloa
> ...


The only other thing you could try is cat crap, (not actual cat crap!) 
See http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/anti-mist-wax...?pt=UK_Motorcycle_Helmets&hash=item41552d8a54


----------

